# Calorie density



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Calorie density becomes a factor when you have to carry what you eat. This is stuff you can buy at the grocery store that is suitable for you bugout bag. I try to select mostly from stuff that is over 100 calories/oz.

Food - Calories per ounce (28.35 grams)

Lard - 253
Canola or Olive Oil - 240
Mayonnaise - 200
Brazil nuts - 185
French fried onions - 180
Fried pork rinds - 175
Mixed nuts - 170
Cashews (shelled) - 170
Cocktail peanuts - 170
Sunflower seeds (shelled) - 170
Pringles - 170
Peanut Butter - 166
Almond Roca - 163
Dry roasted peanuts - 160
Fritos Corn Chips - 160
Ruffles potato chips - 160
Ritz crackers - 158
Reese's PB Cup - 157
Hershey's Milk Chocolate - 152
Little Debbie Nutty Bars - 152
Hershey Kisses - 151
Lays potato chips - 150
Chips Ahoy cookies - 150
Peanut M&M's - 147
Coconut (dried, sweetened, shredded) - 143
Pork bacon - 140
Cheese & peanut butter crackers - 140
Nacho Flavored Doritos - 140
Wheat Thins - 140
Plain M&M's - 140
Semi-sweet chocolate chips - 140
Nondairy Creamer powder - 140
Snickers candy bar - 136
Oreo cookies - 136
Jiffy-Pop popcorn - 135
Goldfish crackers - 135
Triscuits - 135
Milky Way candy bar - 135
Chocolate covered donuts - 135
Baby Ruth candy bar - 132
Pepperoni - 130
Chex mix (prepared per instructions) - 130
Chow Mein Noodles - 130
Quaker 100% Natural Cereal - 129
Nabisco Aircrisp Cheese Nip Crackers - 125
Ramen noodles - 124
Little Debbie fudge brownies - 124
Saltine crackers - 120
Cracker Jack - 120
Powdered doughnuts - 120
Pop Tarts (Frosted Brown Sugar, etc.) - 117
Lipton Noodles & Sauce - 116
Hot Cocoa mix - 115
Trix Cereal - 115
Little Debbie cream filled cupcakes - 113
Cap'n Crunch - 112
Balance Bars - 112
Blue cheese - 110
Longhorn cheese - 110
Monterrey Jack cheese - 110
Sharp cheddar cheese - 110
Grated canned parmesan cheese - 110
Hard Candy - 110
Quaker Chewy Granola Bars - 110
Pop Tarts (All Other Flavors) - 108
Sugar-sweetened lemon drink mix - 107
Nutri-Grain Bars - 106
Spaghetti (100% Semolina) - 105
Egg Noodles - 105
Brown sugar - 105
Jelly Beans - 105
Fruitcake - 100 - 110
Kraft original Mac & Cheese - 104
Corn Chex - 103
Cheerios - 103
Fortune Cookies - 103
Stove Top Stuffing Mix - 103
Instant rice (e.g. Minute Rice) - 102
Lipton Rice & Sauce - 102
Wheat Chex - 101
Bulgur (uncooked) - 100
Rold Gold Fat Free pretzels - 100
Melba toast - 100
Fig Newtons - 100
Quick Cook Oats - 100
Grape Nuts cereal - 100
Corn Flakes - 100
Jello Instant Chocolate Pudding - 100
Fruit roll-ups (store bought) - 100
Gainers Fuel 1000 (Protein Powder) - 100
Power Bars - 100
Clif Bars - 100
Pasta Roni - 100
Cous Cous - 100
Coconut (raw) - 100
Cream cheese - 100
Sugar-sweetened Kool-Aid - 98
Nonfat Dry Milk - 98
Maple & Brown Sugar Instant Oatmeal - 98
Quick Grits - 98
Instant potato flakes - 98
Instant Miso soup - 98
Summer sausage - 95
Polska Kielbasa (Pork) - 95
Rice A Roni - 95
Raisin Bran - 92
Raisins - 92
Craisins (Dried cranberries) - 91
Ballpark franks - 90
Bologna - 90
Velveeta - 90
Brie cheese - 90
Marshmallows - 90
Flour tortillas - 89
Spam - 85
Pitted Dates - 84
Cheese Whiz - 83
Deviled ham spread - 80
Beef Jerky (store bought) - 80
Turkey jerky (store bought) - 80
Honey - 80
Jams and jellies - 80
Sun Maid Dried Fruit Mix - 77
Bagels - 74
Pita bread (white) - 74
Turkey bacon - 70
Roman Meal bread - 70
Dried apricots - 70
Corn tortillas - 67
Smuckers Grape Jelly - 63
Sour dough English muffins - 61
Fresh avocado - 60
Canned Smoked Oysters in Oil - 55
Tuna (in oil) - 52
Cooked ham - 50
Corned beef hash - 49
Hummus (prepared) - 47
Turkey Kielbasa - 45
Canned Chicken in water - 40
Beef or Chicken bullion - 40
Tuna (in spring water) - 30
Ketchup - 30
Canadian bacon - 30
Bananas - 26
Tofu - 18
Fresh apples - 15
Raw carrots - 13
Fresh peaches - 12
Fresh strawberries - 9
Fresh oranges - 9
Asparagus - 5
Coffee or Tea - 0


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

A lot of people buy #10 cans, dehydrated foods, and I'll venture to guess they don't count how many calories they've stored. Fruits and veggies are of course good for us but very low in calories and won't sustain your strength when needed most. This is one of hte reasons I'm very fond of rice / beans and stock them heavily (also since I don't grow them). 

There are cheap, very cheap, surgary "energy" bars out there which are good for packs too, high in calories and will keep you going when you need to be going.


----------

